# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Закрытие 1С при закрытие сеанса RDP

## M_Volkov

Обычно жалуются, что при некорректном завершении Активные пользователи в 1С остаются после отключение пользователя от RDP. У меня такой проблемы нет, скорее наоборот: при некорректном завершении сеанса RDP не закрыв 1С, 1С все же завершается, в журнале регистрации фиксируется событие: *Сеанс. Завершение*, но минуя предопределенную процедуру ПриЗавершенииРаботыСистем  ы(). Именно в ней у меня прописана проверка последний ли пользователь выходит из 1С. Если последний, то запускается bat-файл архивации. А при некорректном завершении сеанса RDP он не запускается.
Где в 1С фиксируется событие: Сеанс. Завершение? Чтобы оттуда запускать bat-файл.

----------

